# Secret Santa package MIA or merely unreported?



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Secret Santa put together a nice package for a certain gorilla.
However, he let his wife Mrs. Claus deliver the package, and she neglected to track its progress...

I certainly hope it arrived, so perhaps if anyone has received their package, but has not mentioned it here on CS, they could post here?


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

even though I did not participate, someone got under the Secret Santa name and said they had a package for me, I have no recieved one as of yet...depends where they sent the package...I was hoping for it when I arrived in Houston to my parents house...my dad did mention that our cleaning lady has been home and the UPS tried to drop of a package and she said we weren't here, but of course she couldn't speak english so they might have mistook it as we don't live there anymore.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i got a nice package.. no pun intended.. i recieved a beautiful lighter, and some great isoms!! including a cohiba siglo and some awesome fuentes!! sorry i didnt post sooner, but i have been soooo busy.. and tomorrow i will have my camera back, so i can post pics!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't feel bad, LSU. I haven't received mine yet, either. 

I do hope that Santa gave my name to someone!! I was really hoping to enjoy a new smoke on Christmas!  

My dearly departed father always told me that patience is a virtue.......so I guess we'll just hold out and hope for the best! 


Secret Santa? Any info?


----------



## Star Man (Dec 21, 2005)

Label/Receipt Number: 0305 1720 0000 1295 6421
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 1:38 pm on December 19, 2005 in SPRING, TX 77389. 


HA HA HA!  

or is that HO HO HO!!! 

Did you get it, LSU?


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

So am I reading this right? LSU posts about not recieving it, and then approximately a hour later the mailman delivers it! I guess Santa really is all-knowing, all seeing!

I guess that means I'm the only one left waiting.....Hope it arrives soon!

Santa, I promise I was good this year.....but you already know that, right?


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Uniputt said:


> So am I reading this right? LSU posts about not recieving it, and then approximately a hour later the mailman delivers it! I guess Santa really is all-knowing, all seeing!
> 
> I guess that means I'm the only one left waiting.....Hope it arrives soon!
> 
> Santa, I promise I was good this year.....but you already know that, right?


I heard you were pretty bad this year .

sorry haven't mailed it out yet, been looking for a caution triangle with an exclamation point in it, I hear you lost yours, er, no I was sick, ya that's it, I was sick in bed.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Secret Santa said:


> I heard you were pretty bad this year .
> 
> sorry haven't mailed it out yet, been looking for a caution triangle with an exclamation point in it, I hear you lost yours, er, no I was sick, ya that's it, I was sick in bed.


Now that's just wrong.......!!! 

(Remember....we're all trying to forget.......and here you go dragging up this kind of stuff!!)

Just when I thought it was safe to start post-whoring again.... 
I'm going to have to speak to Mrs. Claus! 
You're on notice, Mr. jolly fat man!! Watch your back.....those elves have some sharp objects! And I've got a friend with a high-powered deer rifle who hasn't quite fulfilled his limit this year (yet!) I'd stake a pretty healthy wager he wouldn't mind mounting Rudoloph's rack on his trophy wall!! :gn


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

Star Man said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0305 1720 0000 1295 6421
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 1:38 pm on December 19, 2005 in SPRING, TX 77389.
> ...


yes i did, haha, I need to get a camera to post the destruction but thanks santa! hrm...I see a Texas address on this sucker...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Never got mine either, but I was a VERY bad boy this year.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I was hoping mine would've showed up before Christmas. Oh well. I'll just hold out a few more days, I suppose. Maybe your's will show up too, George!

Us bad boys are really paying the price for our actions, huh?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> I was hoping mine would've showed up before Christmas. Oh well. I'll just hold out a few more days, I suppose. Maybe your's will show up too, George!
> 
> Us bad boys are really paying the price for our actions, huh?


my secret santa from the beer club came in, two beers from a cleveland brewery and a pint glass. Glad to see my package made it to down under. So I am happy.

cheers!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

January 2, and still no sign of anything. 

Anybody got any clues?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> January 2, and still no sign of anything.
> 
> Anybody got any clues?


That stinks, Dave. Any clue who it is?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> That stinks, Dave. Any clue who it is?


Certainly someone has a master list of who had who?

If not, maybe the rest of us who got S.S. packages can help out anyone who got gypped?


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Uniputt said:


> January 2, and still no sign of anything.
> 
> Anybody got any clues?


Yep, I got a clue: the package is in transit -- dog rockets on target.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Secret Santa said:


> Yep, I got a clue: the package is in transit -- dog rockets on target.


Dog Rockets?
SWEEEEETTT!!!! (I can always use some more !!!)

But truthfully, I wouild've expected reindeer rockets from "Jolly Ole St. Nick."

Thanks for getting on top of this, Santa. I can stop taking the anti-anxiety pills now, I suppose.
And thanks in advance for the condolences that are sure to follow after the rocket's red glare takes my tastebuds out of commission.


----------

